# SPD-SL cleats



## young Ed (10 Sep 2014)

just as i left for the commute today i found the left cleat won't clip in so i need a new set of cleats
must be SPD-SL
don't care what colour (difference in amount of float)

so has anodyne got a pair they don't need and would like to donate (i will of course pay postage) or sell?
Cheers Ed


----------



## stephec (11 Sep 2014)

I'm sure I've got a couple of pairs of yellows in the shed.

I'll have a look tomorrow if you like?


----------



## young Ed (12 Sep 2014)

sorry been lazy on replying to this thread but i have ordered a pair of fake ones on ebay
these i think

i will see what they are like when they come but thanks for the offer
Cheers Ed


----------



## stephec (13 Sep 2014)

fark me fake cleats, seriously?

I know the Chinese will knock out anything in moulded plastic but I've never seen these before.


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Sep 2014)

They're only 11 quid at Wiggle and CRC anyway, think I'd rather pay the extra £4.20 for my own peace of mind TBH


----------



## young Ed (13 Sep 2014)

anyway they are ordered and when they arrive i will let you all know what they are like
Cheers Ed


----------



## BigAl68 (13 Sep 2014)

@young Ed

I ordered the same a few weeks ago as my shimano ones were almost finished. They are awful as they have snapped at the front after a week. I have just contacted the seller asking for a new pair to see if they are just a duff pair but I think I will find they are just crapola to be honest. I will be paying wiggle the extra few quid in future. I have now swapped a worn pair off my winter boots over and hope they last until payday as skint.... Buy cheap, but twice but hey ho.


----------



## young Ed (13 Sep 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> @young Ed
> 
> I ordered the same a few weeks ago as my shimano ones were almost finished. They are awful as they have snapped at the front after a week. I have just contacted the seller asking for a new pair to see if they are just a duff pair but I think I will find they are just crapola to be honest. I will be paying wiggle the extra few quid in future. I have now swapped a worn pair off my winter boots over and hope they last until payday as skint.... Buy cheap, but twice but hey ho.


thanks, i will see what mine are like but if they are as you say no good then i will pay the extra few £ to wiggle and even get a pack of haribos! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## BigAl68 (13 Sep 2014)

I think the issue is the way they have moulded the hard black plastic to the soft yellow. It looks as if they have a weak point where there is a cut out in the black plastic for the yellow to be glued in, or however it's attached. I put one on when off on a big ride as the cleat was getting very worn and did stuff my foot down once or twice at junction with very a very poor surface so put it down to bad luck. I stuck the other on last week and after a weeks commute with very little walking I noticed last night half the front had snapped in the same place. They have offered me half refund half an hour ago but asked for full or a second pair as they may have been a duff batch.


----------

